# New hedgehog not eating??



## rockluvlife (Nov 13, 2011)

I just got my hedgehog yesterday, and he seems to be in good health and has a quite friendly personality. However, it seems that he's not eating or drinking. I'm not entirely sure if he is or not, but it seems like he isn't. Should I be worried? I was thinking that he was maybe a bit too shaken up from all the new surroundings and other things, but really is this a problem? :|


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

What kind of food are you feeding him? Are you using the same kind of food as the breeder had him on? Did you switch from a bowl to a bottle or bottle to bowl? You can monitor how much he is eating by counting the kibble. Also, it may be a good idea to move the food and water as close to his hide as possible.


----------



## rockluvlife (Nov 13, 2011)

CourtneyFaye said:


> What kind of food are you feeding him? Are you using the same kind of food as the breeder had him on? Did you switch from a bowl to a bottle or bottle to bowl? You can monitor how much he is eating by counting the kibble. Also, it may be a good idea to move the food and water as close to his hide as possible.


Yes, I am feeding him the same food as the breeder, it is purina one cat food. I went from bowl to bowl. And, I should definitely try those ideas out. It seems like he's starting to eat and drink a bit, so I'm hoping he'll keep it up.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

I know my breeder warned me that my hedgie might not eat the first day or two in his new home, so I don't think its unusual. 

Bos however decided he didn't care and chowed down the moment I put his food in. Piggy.


----------

